# OBLIVION "Bubbleship"



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I don't know if there is any interest here on this, but it's a great kit! I recently finished this up. Ill have a better video and Beauty pictures at a later date.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Captain Han Solo said:


> I don't know if there is any interest here on this, but it's a great kit!


Of course there is interest! That's a great looking kit. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Great work Mark! This kit is not for the faint of heart, it's a LOT of work and finishing, and you did an outstanding job. I have one in the works for myself, as well as the huge Drone Defender from Golden Armor. (I won't even begin to tell you the nightmare of THAT one LOL!) Your a true professional, again, very outstanding work! Can I ask, what figure did you use? I'd like to do that myself for my own!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

It should be 'Oblivion'.

I think it's cool. I read that they tried to make it as realistic as possible. Tom Cruise has a pilots license and wanted it to 'be real'.



> The Bubble Ship operated by Cruise's main character, Jack 49, was inspired by the Bell 47 helicopter (often colloquially referred to as a "bubble cockpit" helicopter), a utilitarian 1947 vehicle with a transparent round canopy that Kosinski saw in the lobby of the Museum of Modern Art in Manhattan, and which he likened to a dragonfly. Daniel Simon, who previously worked with Kosinski as the lead vehicle designer on Tron: Legacy, was tasked with creating the Bubble Ship from this basis, incorporating elements evocative of an advanced fighter jet with the Bell 47 to create a light, functional vehicle that was both practical and aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> Rather than employ digital models, Wild Factory, a Camarillo concept car company, built the Bubble Ship as a 25-foot-long (7.6 m), 4,000–5,000 lb (1,800–2,300 kg), mostly aluminum prop. Elements of the cockpit, such as the placement of the joystick and pedals, were customized for Cruise, who is a pilot in real life, and who had some input into the design. The craft was also made to be easy to disassemble and assemble, in order to facilitate transport to the Iceland shooting locations, where it would be mounted on a gimbal for shots of it flying.


So the 'reel' one was a model. 1/1 scale.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

"Real"......


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many thanks guys...Tim, the figure came from my spares box. However, I believe he was a Crows nest 1/25 scale Don West for the Chariot.I must have removed his parka hood some time ago. He requires some "surgery" to get him to fit. Not his size, but so he can pilot the ship. He bears more than a passing resemblance to Tom Cruise, more so than Mark Goddard, which is why he was in my spares box and not in my chariot! Great figure by Drew though.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

terryr said:


> It should be 'Oblivion'.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, tried to fix it, but it won't allow me!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Tim Nolan said:


> "Real"......


I wonder how much that bubble cost?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

terryr said:


> I wonder how much that bubble cost?


A lot.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Captain Han Solo said:


> terryr said:
> 
> 
> > It should be 'Oblivion'.
> ...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Captain Han Solo said:
> 
> 
> > i updated the title here. :cheers2:
> ...


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I love a design that looks good from most any angle. This is one of them.

Great job on the build!


----------

